# old TRU-TEST bike



## riddler1 (Oct 21, 2011)

hi i recently saved an old bike from the scrap pile its a TRU-TEST model # T1016 serial # A12925 thinks its made by monark. im looking for any information? possible year it was made. maybe if theres any value. any parts. ect.


----------



## slick (Oct 21, 2011)

You need to post a photo. It would be much more helpful. I have a Tru Test tricycle i'm trying to sell. I think mine is from the 40's?


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 21, 2011)

pictures help on dating.

Nick.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 23, 2011)

Mostr bikes built for Tru Test Hardware stores were monarks. The 5 digit serial # places it in a series of mystery numbers between 1938 and 9. If it's a six digit, and you missed one, that'd be 1946. Pics will complete the diagnosis!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 23, 2011)

slick said:


> You need to post a photo. It would be much more helpful. I have a Tru Test tricycle i'm trying to sell. I think mine is from the 40's?




I was wondering if you had ever sold your trike. Wish I had the cash and space to add more *collectables*...I'd definitely buy that nice looking trike from you, if I did.

Dave


----------



## slick (Oct 23, 2011)

The trike is still for sale. Asking $100 plus shipping.


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2011)

could you send me a pic of trike?


----------



## slick (Oct 23, 2011)

Here you go. I have to find a box big enough to ship it if you want it?


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 24, 2011)

Awww...there you go teasing me again with photos.

Dave


----------

